
AIY Projects - benn_88
https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/
======
dmoo
Free with the current edition of the MagPi

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/)

~~~
woodrowbarlow
(which is already sold out in the online store)

------
leppr
So this is an open source endpoint to the Google APIs?

Wow, I sure feel safe knowing that my data is going to Google and only Google.

~~~
ovi256
It's not, for the project you have to setup a Google Cloud account, so you
have the same restrictions like everyone else: 60 min of free service per
month, then $0.006 per 15s.

~~~
leppr
Yes, I meant open source as in Open-Source, not "gratis".

------
Waterluvian
That page was frustrating to navigate on a phone. Enough with the parallax
scrolling fad already.

------
huangc10
Really like the idea since I have a Raspberry Pi 3 sitting around. Will be
interested in future projects but really not feeling the UI. Way too much
bouncing taking the focus away from the content.

The product is already good enough. Why try to make it so flashy?

------
jtokoph
What machines is Google building and testing these sites on? This one page
single handedly consumes a full CPU core and lags on my 2013 MBP.

~~~
huangc10
I'm absolutely hating on the UI right now. So much bouncing...can they not?

~~~
sumitgt
I have a feeling it is meant to be all bouncy to spark an interest in kids
when they visit the site.

